# Why is LLB's avatar everywhere?



## yello (4 Mar 2008)

Every thread I read this morning has LLB's avatar appearing whenever someone quotes. It appears in the the quote box whether it's LLB's post or not. Click on it and it opens a new page for the thread.

It wasn't happening yesterday, why now?


----------



## Shaun (4 Mar 2008)

I've had this reported before. Try clearing out your browser cache and cookies and let me know if it cures it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## yello (4 Mar 2008)

That sorted it. Cheers.

LLB's avatar replaced the 'view post' icon...


----------



## LLB (22 May 2008)

World domination and all that, Damn, I only just saw this


----------

